# Warning - Jabbeke services



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Not a good start to out trip to Turkey! We got to Jabbeke services in Belgium (E40) for our first stopover on Sunday at around 23.15 and parked up close to three others. Had a chat and then all settled down. Woken at 3am by tapping noise. I looked out to see thee men. I assumed taking the **** over England's exit from world cup. They ran off but were back ten minutes later! This time I chased them off and watched as they circled to our neighbour's vans. Broke in to one (I think they'd already been in earlier) and I opened window and shouted. They ran off again. Woke up the occupants who later discovered a handbag was missing... £500 lost. Cops came at 5am and advised this is common at Jabbeke and other aires on this route.
Our door lock and ones on the other two vans are wrecked. Hymer help line directed us to a dealer in Aachen who said we'd have to wait threee days for it to be delivered. We bought a chain and padlocks instead at Bauhaus - Germany's answer (in spades) to B&Q! Now locking ourselves in at night and also using chain to limit door opening while we're out.

Now in Vienna West campsite (nice place, quiet, friendly, etc.)
Harry and Jill


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Note on this - the thieves knew the vans were occupied but rely on the element of surprise - bursting in while you're sleeping and grabbing anything to hand. Internal chain seems only solution to prevent door opening. The locks ar forced in a matter of seconds.

H


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
This is why we were not allowed to park within 25 miles of Calais with the lorries,because of stowaways as i have said in posts before,we have had to chase them away at the quay side,within the dock area waiting to load onto the ferry trying to get onto/into vehicles at 02.00 in the morning.
They are obviously getting braver,there has been an incident at Epperleques? campsite recently ,i know a lot of people have stayed safely at Gravelines and at the Terminals at Calais and Dunkirk,but believe me when i say "They have been in the queueing lanes of lorries waiting to drive onto the ferry".Well past the testing probes for stowaways and physical search area at customs.
Would i stay at Gravelines or Ferry terminals,yes,But,should a similar incident occur,i would not be in the least surprised. While the Aire in Arquess? has room on it though,you will find us there .
Jented


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The best bit of advice I can offer is NEVER EVER stay on a motorway AIRES ANYWHERE in Europe!!!!!!
Been there done that at Clermont Ferrand and know of others with similar experiences.
Try Gravelines. but it does get busy at weekends. We were there twice last week. No problems.


----------

